# Dust collector filter bag



## Wayne's Wood (Feb 5, 2021)

Just had an idea and wanted to run it by everyone. Has anyone ever tried using two dust collector filter bags for better filtration? I've just got a HF dust collector and I bought a powertec filter bag. The powertec is a 1 micro bag and the hf is a 5. My thought was to place the powertec on the outside of the hf. Thoughts?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Wayne! Give it a shot and let us know how it works out. We do like photos, btw.

David


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome.. I believe abut every things been tried on a dust collector. .


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

Good idea. Vacuum cleaners usually have two filters now.
johnep


----------



## Wayne's Wood (Feb 5, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Wayne! Give it a shot and let us know how it works out. We do like photos, btw.
> 
> David


David,

I haven't gotten it setup yet. I'll get some pictures soon. Thanks.







Well, here it is. I couldn't get the double filter bags to work, couldn't get the band to latch. Maybe find a way to band it it just may work.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Just put the 1 micron bag on and start cutting wood!

David


----------



## Wayne's Wood (Feb 5, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Just put the 1 micron bag on and start cutting wood!
> 
> David


That's what I did.


----------

